# old lady kills fawn



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

this lady needs hit with a shovel herself! http://www.fox8.com/wjw-news-doe-beaten,0,6729050.story


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Possible six months in jail and $1000 fine for killing a deer?? I think there are far better things for the court system to tackle that putting a 75 year old woman on trial for something like this.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Just saw that on the news, just not right.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i wouldn't wanna be her paperboy and accidently toss one in the flowerbed!:Banane36:


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Back away from the flowers!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

She deserves everything she gets ..Good thing I am not the judge..I would throw the old bag in jail for at least a week...Now that pisses me off a small defensless fawn...I am a deer hunter but this makes me mad....The old witch...I would like to walk through her flowers and step on everyone.....JIM....


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

swantucky said:


> Possible six months in jail and $1000 fine for killing a deer?? I think there are far better things for the court system to tackle that putting a 75 year old woman on trial for something like this.



Suppose it was an 18 year old kid..Same thoughts?


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

she killed more deer with a shovel than I did with a bow or a gun last year I'm pissed off to


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

cjbrown said:


> Suppose it was an 18 year old kid..Same thoughts?


Probably not I look at this sort of thing like I do animal rights people..when every _human_, child is treated humanely I will worry about the animals. I know if a deer was messing with my garden it probably should not get within shovel distance. I guess that is another question, how the heck did a 75 year old woman get close enough to a wild deer to boink it over the head


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah Bunker me too buddy, we will get them this year. Maybe the ODNR should consider a week long shovel season.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

She does not deserve jail. Just fine her that old woman doesn't need to do time. I can say the same for over half on this forum that kill a harmless snake all the time. 


Know what animal kills more people every year? Deer do.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

IDK316 I got the spot you bring the shovels


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

swantucky said:


> Possible six months in jail and $1000 fine for killing a deer?? I think there are far better things for the court system to tackle that putting a 75 year old woman on trial for something like this.


I agree 100%..How about arresting the dope pushers and the crack houses? A group just destroyed a neighbors car two houses away from me the other night, thinking they were someone else, and the local Springfield Ohio Police Dept didn't even pull the prints that were all over these peoples car.

How about doing something about actual CRIMES? 

Who gives a rats butt if some old lady killed a fawn? That's all we hear about is how many deer there are in and around neighborhoods now. Now we have 1 less to worry about, is it really going to matter? NO

Some of the dumb ass things people get worked up about these days is just amazing. Someone in this thread even said: "someone should hit the old lady with a shovel"...Do you really believe that? If so, you are in need of some professional help IMO.

How many of you have dope houses close to your house? How about unkept/abandoned houses? Do you get your panties in a bunch of these issues? 

I guess not..Why? Too hard to get something done? Too much time involved to get the ball rolling? But yet jumping on a 75 yr olds case is the one thing that grabs your attention??

I personally just don't understand.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Chuck P. said:


> I agree 100%..How about arresting the dope pushers and the crack houses? A group just destroyed a neighbors car two houses away from me the other night, thinking they were someone else, and the local Springfield Ohio Police Dept didn't even pull the prints that were all over these peoples car.
> 
> How about doing something about actual CRIMES?
> 
> ...




Not to many people on here are affected by dope houses. I have to agree with what you said I live outside of Marysville in town there are a few slums. Along with having Friends and Family in Columbus see them alot down there. 

There are plenty of things for people to worry about that they just turn a shoulder to. 

Yet a woman smacks a deer and they jump on her like nothing. 

Plenty of other things people could worry about but that would only make sense.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i agree with what some of you are saying about the dope houses and the real crimes but those are things that are affecting people negatively, what harm was this deer doing? it surely wasn't in her bushes selling crack or tagging the side of her house it was looking for food and she beats it to death. i am not a tree hugger actually i am an avid hunter but there is a difference in humane and not humane. if she killed this thing with by just hitting it once and it fell over dead that is one strong granny. i've seen them run for 100 yards + with a double lung shot. what i'm getting at here is no i don't think she should go to jail but they should fine the crap out of her. she did something that was against the law and she should be punished.


----------



## ohfisherman (Aug 16, 2007)

first off, if it was a younger person then i am sure they would throw the book at them. second, she broke several game laws. next time i have a deer in my yard am i gonna whack it because it was stomping its feet at me? (i thought it was gonna charge me like a bull!!). age should have nothing to do with it. just like when an elderly person confuses the gas and brake pedals and mows down 15 people....well, they are old and blah blah blah....if a younger person was to do that then they would be charged with something. crime is crime no matter what the age is.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the fawn broke the law. He had no right living in Euclid. The lady may have saved him from comitting suicide like those other deer that jumped off the bridge in that same area last month...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the woman may have been a been misguided in her actions but personally I think it is way over the top to give her any jail time for the action. Game wardens hand out nuisance permits to landowners to remove deer from their property to reduce/eliminate damage from them. I realize that there was no permit given out in this instance but even if it was you will still have people up in arms about her actions. I don't live in an urban area with a overabundance of deer but have heard the stories. Most likely she is fed up with them eating her flowers, bushes, etc. 

I don't go around killing deer out of season and in my current setting see no need to do so but I have taken vengeance on groundhogs on many occasions. The only real difference is 100+ pounds.


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Because its a deer that got killed people get mad? How many people have killed ground hogs or racoons for getting in there garden or flowers?


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

another reason why local governments are going broke. They are wasting tax payer money to tackle hard hitting crimes like this. IMO, give her a 135 dollar fine, and call it a day. With all the wasteful spending local/state and national courts need to put the brakes on retarded court cases like this. If she would have hit it with her car, no one would have said shizzz... So next time a deer gets in her garden, she should back the buick up over top of it.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

if you let one little old lady get a way with clubbing a fawn to death, they all will want to do it. make an example out of her, give her jail time.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I would fine her, but make check payable to the odnr. Well i wont say this about all people who live in the cuyahoga national valley/or where deer cannot be harvested . But they are the same people who complain about the controlled hunts, they hate the deer for eating there flowers but yet say the hunting is cruel,


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

build houses and dont allow hunting=over population of wildlife with no where to go and less to eat. she better get fined!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

She poached a deer. She should get what any other poacher should.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm with FishPro on this, just because there are murderers and rapists and drug dealers down the street, does not exempt one citizen from obeying any other law. 18 or 80. Or under or over.
Running a stop sign is relatively minor compared to dealing drugs or murder, rape, etc.
Let's all stop "stopping" for one day a year. Only one day a year.
After all the mayhem, then let's see if EVERYONE obeying EVERY law regardless of age, sex, race, creed, religion, etc., would make sense. Ya think?
LMJ
BTW: She's old enough to know better. Age should make you wiser, not entitled to do what you want.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

rrtresp28 said:


> build houses and dont allow hunting=over population of wildlife with no where to go and less to eat. she better get fined!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I can see having no hunting in her neighborhood. You got lots of 50' frontage by 100 deep. She should have hit it with a riding lawn mower...


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I say fine the living the Crap out of her and then give all the money to sharpshooters to come kill the same deer this fall!

Maybe I should get the same fines for running down groundhogs with a hammer. Oh wait thats not a deer its a ground hog. How many rabbits and other critters are caught in live traps set by people to keep animals out of their gardens/flowers?

She forgot the number one rule in shoot (smack with shovel in this case) Shovel and SHUT UP!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

This thread is so stupid, it's funny!


----------



## hunterforlife (May 26, 2009)

I hate old people


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

hunterforlife said:


> I hate old people


remember though,without at least a couple of them you wouldn't be here!
anyone wonder if a 75 year old woman just might have been scared of it?
i'm not saying what she did was right at all but,we are dealing with an elderly person.small fine & be done with it.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

fishintechnician said:


> i agree with what some of you are saying about the dope houses and the real crimes but those are things that are affecting people negatively, *what harm was this deer doing?* .


Let's see...Eating the flowers of a (presumed) fixed income person who enjoys her flowers and can't afford to replace them?

Or, like the lady stated, she goes out into her yard and here this critter scares the crap out of her and she simply "reacted".

I personally lean toward the fixed income angle myself...Deer on MY property, destroying flowers, plants, veggies, whatever, Do what you will....


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Deer kill the most people every year out of any other wild animal. 

The deer was in her yard and she feared for her self. I have came close to plenty of deer had them stomp and snort. 

She should be fined nothing else. Old lady like that doesn't deserve to go to jail. She was just defending what have been her life. 

How many people on here kill spiders or snakes.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I would have made no comment to anyone, but if I did I would have said the deer ran into the shovel.


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

SPEAKSUP said:


> Deer kill the most people every year out of any other wild animal.
> 
> The deer was in her yard and she feared for her self. I have came close to plenty of deer had them stomp and snort.
> 
> ...


It's actually the mosquito that's responsible for more deaths than any other animal... more than a million last year. Feel free to use a shovel or any other device to kill as many as you want

Saying Deer kill more people than any other animal is misleading. Deer involved deaths.... maybe. 
"People kill more deer than any other wild game animal".. would however be a true statement.
More need to go. I love seeing them out, but herds are going unchecked and it's going to be bad for us and more importantly them, if left untended. JMHO


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

It's a tough call, but only because of her age. Was she a scared lady who overreacted? Or was she the same mean old biddy she always is? We don't know.
How many of you defending her are also overjoyed at a poacher being caught and heavily fined and incarcerated?


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

As a general principle, justice is blind. I don't believe in the school of jurisprudence which says we should judge people according to who they are instead of whether they've broken the law or not. It is a slippery slope which leads to all kinds of dehumanization.

With that said, what did she do? She killed a deer (ok, a fawn, so this increases the sympathy factor) on her own property.

I have a hard time believing she's going to end up with jail time over this.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Bluebuster6912 said:


> Because its a deer that got killed people get mad? How many people have killed ground hogs or racoons for getting in there garden or flowers?


Or just trying to get to the "other side of the road" I still hate *****!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

TightLine said:


> It's actually the mosquito that's responsible for more deaths than any other animal... more than a million last year. Feel free to use a shovel or any other device to kill as many as you want
> 
> Saying Deer kill more people than any other animal is misleading. Deer involved deaths.... maybe.
> "People kill more deer than any other wild game animal".. would however be a true statement.
> More need to go. I love seeing them out, but herds are going unchecked and it's going to be bad for us and more importantly them, if left untended. JMHO


Mosquitoes are insects, not animals.....I'm just sayin'


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Tell the ole' girl look you screwed up, somebody tell her about the Irish Spring trick, and everyone get off her butt. Hell they should just be happy that someone in the Cleveland area can swing AND hit something beside Martinez, and Choo!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Captain Kevin said:


> Hell they should just be happy that someone in the Cleveland area can swing AND hit something beside Martinez, and Choo!


That is the quote of the day right there.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I personally don't see much of a difference between killing any animal, be it a spider, fish, deer, or dog. But society has put some rules on some animals and ignored others. Deer are nothing more than big rodents to me so kill them all.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Captain Kevin said:


> Mosquitoes are insects, not animals.....I'm just sayin'


 Mosquitoes are animals. Insects are a subphylum of the animal kingdom in the classification.

Just saying


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Mosquitoes are animals. Insects are a phylum of the animal kingdom in the classification.
> 
> Just saying


Yeah, I was going to point that out as well but then I would be guilty of killing an awful lot of flying animals if that was more known.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

start hitting those big mosquitos with shovels and RUN!!!! this thread is nuts!!!!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I personally don't see much of a difference between killing any animal, be it a spider, fish, deer, or dog. But society has put some rules on some animals and ignored others. Deer are nothing more than big rodents to me so kill them all.


Sorry a deer is not a rodent.......
Now this is a big rodent.....









I'm just saying.....


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Is that one of those Nutria's ?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

That is a Capybara, the largest member of the rodent family.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

If I had a shovel I'd hit that ugly thing.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I bet those steaks would melt in my mouth. Makes me hungry


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

People are nuts ( peta ) it was a wild animal on her property and she killed it . As I grow up on a farm in the 70's I killed many things . Older people have a different view of alot of what go's on in todays world . A 70 year old was born in 1939 and have lived through alot of nonsense as they call it , they just want people to mine there own business .


----------



## hunterforlife (May 26, 2009)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I personally don't see much of a difference between killing any animal, be it a spider, fish, deer, or dog. But society has put some rules on some animals and ignored others. Deer are nothing more than big rodents to me so kill them all.


Really, you consider a dog the same as the others...Well chief, here in Ohio, a dog is considered personal property, so if you kill a dog, your in deep crap, if the owner of the dog is [email protected][email protected]


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

hunterforlife said:


> Really, you consider a dog the same as the others...Well chief, here in Ohio, a dog is considered personal property, so if you kill a dog, your in deep crap, if the owner of the dog is [email protected][email protected]


Hence the line that society has put more importance on certain species. Still not much difference to this guy, an animal is an animal.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Darwin said:


> Sorry a deer is not a rodent.......
> Now this is a big rodent.....
> 
> 
> ...


never said that a deer was officially classified as a rodent. I just stated that is how I look at them personally.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

hunterforlife said:


> Really, you consider a dog the same as the others...Well chief, here in Ohio, a dog is considered personal property, so if you kill a dog, your in deep crap, if the owner of the dog is [email protected][email protected]


Me too! All the same. I see people talk about conealed carry. I'm okay with the people, it's their dogs I can't stand.
I bet this gets a response.
Even though I keep reading it I still think this thread is stupid


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

If an animal is destroying your property you have the right to defend it. Today a groundhog was digging a hole under my porch. It was to close to shot it so I smacked it with a ball bat and feed the buzzards. Am I as bad as her?


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

:!I say its poaching. because its a regulated animal! if i would have shot that deer it would have been poaching right? if its not then im going out side and killing the first deer i see, im outta meat already. i dont think she needed to killl the fawn, but i bet the backstraps would have been great!!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

sam kegg said:


> :!I say its poaching. because its a regulated animal! if i would have shot that deer it would have been poaching right? if its not then im going out side and killing the first deer i see, im outta meat already. i dont think she needed to killl the fawn, but i bet the backstraps would have been great!!!


they call that natures veal


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i hear they taste better when the milk is still dripping off its lips


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

hunterforlife said:


> Really, you consider a dog the same as the others...Well chief, here in Ohio, a dog is considered personal property, so if you kill a dog, your in deep crap, if the owner of the dog is [email protected][email protected]


if they're on my property and being a nuisance(fighting w/ my dog,tearing up trash cans,etc.,)i'll TRY to catch them and find the owner.if the problem continues,they're done.some dog owners aren't educated enough to properly restrain them.


----------



## Coaster (Jun 3, 2009)

She's a landowner.

She killed a nuisance deer on her property.

Where she went wrong is she failed to tag it and take it to a check-in station.

Animal Cruelty is the wrong charge. It's poaching.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

coolerzfull said:


> If an animal is destroying your property you have the right to defend it. Today a groundhog was digging a hole under my porch. It was to close to shot it so I smacked it with a ball bat and feed the buzzards. Am I as bad as her?


No your better! A ball bat has a smaller diameter than a shovel thus making it a more difficult task of striking the intended object. I know guy's making millions of dollars who can't hit a bull in the a$$ with a base fiddle while standing on it's tail! Let alone a 90+ m.p.h. fastball on the inside corner.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

I think it's kind of awesome that a 75 year old lady could even kill anything, let alone by using a shovel lol


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

What is the most dangerous wild animal in the U.S it is responsible for more people killed than ALL of the other animal combined? Hard to believe but it is White tailed deer.
My father in-law lives in Berea and has 20 to 30 dear come in to his property every night and eat all of his shrubs and plants and chews the bark off of all of his trees. If he tries to chase them off they chase him back in to his house the city will do nothing about it. So good for the old lady send her on her way


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

IMO we need the laws that are in place on the books to prevent every Tom, Dick and Harry from simply killing whatever they want when they want. However, the court system and officers have some degree of discretion and judgement - this would be what many of us refer to as common sense. 

Animal cruelty? She didn't put a chain around the fawn's neck, tie it to a tree & poke it with a burning stick on the hour for months! She simply killed it with a couple whacks to the head - no even close to cruelty!

Poaching? Maybe, but pretty far into the gray IMO. How many convicted poachers of whitetailed deer use a shovel? 

Was a law broken? Yes! In my mind she is guilty of killing a nuisance animal without a permit and nothing more. She isn't an animal torturer, a poacher, etc. and it isn't like she killed a baby Panda bear. Pay a ticket and move on - I'm sure the area has real animal crimes where the effort is better spent!!!!


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm pretty sure she didn't do anything illegal. She has done the equivalent of hitting one with a car, only on propose. Poaching involves a clear definition of hunting.



SOURCE said:


> Poaching is the *illegal hunting, fishing, or eating of wild plants or animals contrary to local and international conservation and wildlife management laws*. Violations of hunting laws and regulations are normally punishable by law and, collectively, such violations are known as poaching.
> 
> It may be illegal and in violation because:
> 
> ...


All those of you who are arguing she poached a deer or killed one out of season might as well throw the book at all those who run in to deers with their cars. Albeit, accidental its the same concept.

This woman will face no charges as she has broken no laws. If she does its because she has a terrible lawyer.

1. The deer was on her property.
2. The deer was destroying her property. 
3. She didn't use anything that would be considered a hunting weapon.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

CamdenGizzard said:


> I'm pretty sure she didn't do anything illegal. She has done the equivalent of hitting one with a car, *only on propose*. Poaching involves a clear definition of hunting.
> 
> .


That makes all the difference.

Curious, the people who keep saying deer are the most dangerous animal, what is the criteria? Are you including car accidents? 

There plenty other animals I'd prefer not come across in a dark alley than a deer.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

sweet im going out to kill one with a pitch fork. Im outta meat lol.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Don't use a pitch fork. The DNR might think you shot it with field points, and ring you up on a poaching charge. I'd try a riding mower, and say it jumped in front of you.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

nice great save capt!!!! riding mower will do and it wont be poaching. cuz there gonna scare me and there on my property,, i think that is a dumb a#$ rule, no matter what you kill them with its poaching in my eyes. i believe they should be in season or in pain(hit by a car) to kill one


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Actually if the numbers in some areas get much higher they should have the same season as groundhogs, and coyotes...open all year!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

yep if the laws permits it. im game, if people could go around and kill deer when ever they feel! there wouldnt be any left to harvest. although some of the odnr rules are shakey, i still follow em


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

vkutsch said:


> That makes all the difference.
> 
> Curious, the people who keep saying deer are the most dangerous animal, what is the criteria? Are you including car accidents?
> 
> There plenty other animals I'd prefer not come across in a dark alley than a deer.


Yes accidents. I don't have the numbers, but deer are by far the leading cause of death and financial loss due to animals.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

It seems to me that law enforcement should be kept level across the board. If the law isn't worth enforcing, NO MATTER THE AGE OF THE OFFENDER, then get it off the books. If traffic laws aren't as important as drug enforcement or violent crime then remove the "frivolous" laws and concentrate on existing laws. 

My point is that all laws should be enforced equally. If I am not allowed to kill an animal, by whatever means, because I felt "threatened" then no one should be. If this woman felt that threatened, she should have called the authorities. (whoever that may have been. sheriff, animal control, local pd.)

Also, for sale one "slightly used" *soapbox*. Price negotiable. LOL

Huntinbull


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Also, why is she not facing poaching charges? Does her intent matter? It seems to me that if there is a season, and she "harvested" the animal in question outside of that season or even in the season but by illegal means, shouldn't the DOW be involved?

P.S. Soapbox is slightly more used than first thought!! LOL

Huntinbull


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I wonder if the old lady who killed that fawn would be available to take a swing or two at this thread with her shovel? [email protected]


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

heh heh hee i can t believe you guys are still on this,figured it be closed by now.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

lol im the original poster of this thread and it has been amusing reading from day one. never thought it would last this long. AND I STILL THINK SHE NEEDS SMACKED IN THE HEAD WITH THAT SHOVEL ! LMAO


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sam kegg said:


> nice great save capt!!!! riding mower will do and it wont be poaching. cuz there gonna scare me and there on my property,, i think that is a dumb a#$ rule, no matter what you kill them with its poaching in my eyes. i believe they should be in season or in pain(hit by a car) to kill one


Sam - I think you're in trouble if you eat the meat....


Poaching is the illegal hunting, fishing, or *eating of wild plants or animals contrary to local *and international conservation and wildlife management laws. Violations of hunting laws and regulations are normally punishable by law and, collectively, such violations are known as poaching.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

It will be a crime if she does more time than Dainty Stallworthe


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

i agree with that all the way!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

13abc
Woman who beat a baby deer to death with shovel is sentenced. 76-yr-old Dorothy Richardson of Euclid to pay $500 fine and perform 80 hours of community service. She pleaded no contest to animal abuse.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

She screwed up. All she had to do was shout, "It's coming right at me!" And then hit it.........


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

What is going to do for her community service, call the numbers at the Humane Society Bingo Hall??!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

There is a lawnmower joke right there!


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

woulnt be even an issue if it was primitive weapon season.


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

How about addressing the real issue here. What are the damn things doing in suburban neighborhoods. Face it the things are overpopulated by 600% or better. I am all for getting rid of the damn things. It was on her property, it was a pest, she killed it. I do the same thing with mice, raccoons, coyotes, and the like on my property and nobody cries about that. A pest is a pest in my book.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm sure it was because her pansy neighbor couldn't kill one any bigger, and he was jealous so he turned her in.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Disclaimer!! All in jest, sort of.

Die4irish said "woulnt be even an issue if it was primitive weapon season."

Problem is she WAS in a suburban neighborhood. Probably no hunting allowed there. Also she was not using a "legal" weapon for primitive season. Her shovel needed a minimum "draw weight" of 40lbs. 

Pretty sure a hunter commiting the same crime would have been sentenced differently. her ignorance of the law seems to have served her well.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Whiskerhunter said:


> How about addressing the real issue here. What are the damn things doing in suburban neighborhoods. Face it the things are overpopulated by 600% or better. I am all for getting rid of the damn things. It was on her property, it was a pest, she killed it. I do the same thing with mice, raccoons, coyotes, and the like on my property and nobody cries about that. A pest is a pest in my book.


Ok i understand that they are overpopulated in soem areas but you have to think that we moved in to there habitat no the other way around

second if she was having problems with property being destroyed she could have called animal control or applied for damage permits and had people come out and take care of it.

third beating something to deat with a shovel is not humane. that deer had to suffer before it died. she had to have hit it more than one time and wheater your 8 or 80 hunter or not you should know that that is not right.

I think she got off really easy. I wanna see her walking the side of the highway picking up trash or doing " comunity service" what a croc o sh**


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

fishintechnician said:


> Ok i understand that they are overpopulated in soem areas but you have to think that we moved in to there habitat no the other way around.


This isn't "some areas" it is pretty much ALL of ohio... we have about 600% more deer in the region than there should be if all were pristine and undeveloped.



> second if she was having problems with property being destroyed she could have called animal control or applied for damage permits and had people come out and take care of it.


Animal control would have done nothing about it. It was Euclid IIRC. They are about useless.



> third beating something to deat with a shovel is not humane. that deer had to suffer before it died. she had to have hit it more than one time and wheater your 8 or 80 hunter or not you should know that that is not right.


Awwww da poor widdle aminal... Really now, if I am killing a pest, the last thing I care about is whether it was humane or not. Hell, for that matter, I fillet alot of my fish alive, and toss them flipping and still gasping into the gut bucket.



> I think she got off really easy. I wanna see her walking the side of the highway picking up trash or doing " comunity service" what a croc o sh**


She did nothing except kill a pest. The ONLY reason anyone made an issue out of this is because of the "aww it was a cute baby deer" factor. If I have a baby coyote running around on my property or a baby mouse in my pantry, you can bet your life I am gonna kill it. Deer are no different. Hell, we have so many of the damn things we could use a few seasons of "take all you want" hunting. Hell, my sister has a herd of about 1000 of the damn things roaming around her property and I'm sure she wishes she could kill alot more than the rules let her (and not for the meat).


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

she poached!!!! thats all no more no less, if thats not poaching then we all can go out and kill deer with shovels anytime of the year! fact is poaching is poaching pest or not.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

agree and she could have taken the proper steps to eliminate the problem and so can your sister if she wants to get the proper permits.

let me ask you something if your neighbors dog was sh*ting in your yard would you beat it with a shovel or the neighborhood kids cutting through your yard beat them with a shovel. I'm not trying to get the "awww" factor here what i'm saying is what she did was not right and she should have nailed her for it. if i would go out and shoot deer out of season they would hammer me but because she is an elderly lady who dosen't know any better then she gets off easy


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

sam kegg said:


> she poached!!!! thats all no more no less, if thats not poaching then we all can go out and kill deer with shovels anytime of the year! fact is poaching is poaching pest or not.


Sam really, come on, I have a hard time visualizing you making a trip to Ace Hardware instead of Cabelas, to gear up for deer season. A lot of these guys can't hit a deer at 40 yards with a slug, and you think they are gonna run one down with a shovel???!! If in fact it was me, I'd go with a scoop shovel versus a spade. More striking surface. There is many important things in life to get all excited about, this ain't one of them.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

fawns are cute! who could bludgen one to death with a shovel?? crazy woman!

I hope she ate it....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I think this one has ran it's course and it's time to put it to bed.


----------

